# Best 22 lr pistol



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys - my wife and I got a chance to go shooting together for the 1st time in about 15 years and had a blast. I pulled out an old 22 auto that my dad had (a Hi-Standard Millitary circa 1960) which hadn't been fired, let alone cleaned in the last 15 years. That being said, she shot like a pro (about 3" pattern at 7 yds) and had a blast dispite the the frequent jams. And I'm thinking it's time to get her her own gun instead of some hand-me-down. My general leaning is a Ruger MkIII, but I've really only shot the Hi-standard so I'm coming to this great reservoir of wisdom for some guidance.

Any sage advise on 22 autos? Note that this is stricly for fun - we're not talking home defense here.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

I still shoot a High Standard Sport King purchased by my dad in the early 1960s. All of my kids from 34 yrs old down to 12 yrs old have trained on this accurate old work horse. It will hang in there with the new Rugers. I've yet to see anybody shoot poorly with it.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe I should just get the Hi-standard cleaned up and stick with that. It needs more attention than I'm qualified to give though.
I need a 2nd mag though - not sure if that's still available.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

We have the Walther P22 and the Beretta U22 Neos. Everyone in our family loves both of them. We run CCI and hardly ever any issues with ours and very little to clean up afterwards. Sometimes if cost is an issue we use Remington Golden Bullets and no problems with those either, but not as clean as the CCI. I would recommend either one without hesitation. Good luck!


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks jr
How are the sights on the U22? Of the plinkers I looked at, alot of them had a blockey front sight that was damn near as wide as the 22 bullet. That's a sharp-looking little pistol. Now to check if it's registered in the Peoples Republic of California...


----------



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

what are you looking to spend Smith and Wesson also make a nice looking .22 pistol? Check out their site.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Chris_Linneman said:


> Maybe I should just get the Hi-standard cleaned up and stick with that. . .


A great big plus one on using the Hi-Standard. I just wish I had one for myself. I'm so jealous. 
And a great big welcome to the Forum, and the fun of shooting. Which is greatly enhanced by the presence of ladies, of course.



Chris_Linneman said:


> . . . It needs more attention than I'm qualified to give though. . .


Any local gunshop "gunsmith" should be able to give it a through cleaning to get you started.
Oops, just saw your are confined to California. Are there any local gunshops and/or gunsmiths left ? :smt1099

OK, I'll try to be actually somewhat helpful. Here is the link to a really great rimfire site. 
Loads of info for all rimfire brands, broken down by manufacturer.

RimfireCentral.com - Rimfire Community!

Each Ruger semi-auto pistol model gets its own sub-forum, as in Mark I, Mark II, Mark III, 22/45.

Nothing wrong with the Rugers. Millions have been sold. 
I was out shooting at our range this morning with a lady friend. She has a Mark III bull-barrel.

But, of course, I had to do something different. Below is my Christmas present to myself. My first .22 LR firearm.
200 rounds through it today. It is a Browning Buck Mark UDX with rosewood laminated grips, and Tru Glo reflex red/green dot sight.


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

I didn't care for the S&W Sites - front site is way too wide. That buckmark sure is perdy though. How much did that set you back?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Chris_Linneman said:


> I didn't care for the S&W Sites - front site is way too wide. That buckmark sure is perdy though. How much did that set you back?


I got it through Davidson's "Gallery of Guns" site. My "best local gun shop" went out to pick it up at their warehouse at our airport.
The G of G system lets me check the real price at all the gun shops/FFL guys within 50 miles. As usual, Bill was lowest by quite a bit.

That is mucking up the story. This gun is quite a bit more than the Rugers. Or, the "regular" Buck Marks, for that matter.
That means it cost me $493 + $46 dollars tax. The "sight mounting rail" is also Browning. It and the cheap Tru Glo dot sight were less than $100 total.

I'm very lucky. I've been retired 15 years, and single (now). At this stage if I want something badly, I'll pay more for it. Well, at least occasionally. 
My kids are going to have one HELL of an estate sale. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks.
After a very deep conversation about guns last night she shifted gears on me - now she'd like a 9mm in a 1911 frame. I'm pretty certain someone makes that but I'll need to start checking. She shot my G26 but didn't like the recoil. I have an old army issue M1911A1 - which she liked but the recoil is still a little hard on her, but it's a bit wornout.

Does Browning still make the hi-power? Back to more research...


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ruger Mark III is my favorite!! I have the Target Model with 5.5 inch bull barrell. It's got great weight / balance, feels great in my hand, seems very well made, is very reliable (not a single issue), and I think it's very accurate. Now, it is a pain to field strip and clean, but that gets easier with time.


----------

